# Looking for a young athletic individual using a pump.



## james.gilpin (May 27, 2010)

I am looking for a young athletic person fitted with an insulin pump to feature in a short film aimed at highlighting some of the challenges of living with the devices needed to manage diabetes. 







*Check out the project link here *

Would be great to speak with athletic diabetics regardless of whether or not you would like to be in front of the camera. 

Get in touch if your interested or would like more info. 

James


----------



## Northerner (May 27, 2010)

Just a small question James, why does it have to be a 'young' person and what do you consider young? I don't wear a pump, so don't fit your profile but it does bother me slightly when people are excluded based on a number (i.e. age). I'm 51 but have been running marathons for 30 years, diagnosed two years ago and on injections. 

I'm just curious about your criteria, not having a go!  I know we have pump wearers in their 30s that are running.


----------



## james.gilpin (May 27, 2010)

Hi Northerner, 

Not my intention to discriminate at all. In fact I know lots of people 30 plus that are very active pump wearers the problem is finding some one that is in their 20s. 

The reason for wanting a younger subject is that I am making three films across a wide spectrum of ages. Film one already portrays an older character and film three is portrayed through the eyes of a child so I am now trying to find someone in the middle for film two. 

For the moment at least I am only able to tell one persons story per film, depending on the success of the project I would really like to broaden the scope to allow for more stories to be told. 

James


----------



## Northerner (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for the clarification James, all makes perfect sense! Good luck with finding participants


----------



## Northerner (May 27, 2010)

Just had a thought James - a good place to ask would be the forum of Run Sweet - a site for athletes with diabetes:

http://www.runsweet.com/phpBB3/index.php


----------

